# Meet Helios



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Just got him about 20 minutes ago and am about to add some water from my tank to his bag. I got him from the Fish Doctor and they seem to have a good store. He was in a commonity tank with female guppies and some snails. He's active and gave the shopkeeper a runaround trying to catch him. There are 2 photos in my gallery and I will add more. How do you add them to a discusion?


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

This photo icon here is how it shows in my mobile phone.


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Ok will that work on my phone because that's the only camera I have?


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

I think I got it.


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

I know he's platinum is he a veiltail? It doesn't really matter to me I just like to know. He's already exploring the tank and fairly active. Should I offer food later today or give him a day or two to recover?


----------



## AlphaBettas (May 12, 2020)

He's such a pretty boy! Judging by the first pic, he definetely isn't a veiltail. He kind of looks like a platinum delta rosetail?I'm not sure but someone more experienced could help. I'm sure he's not a veiltail though.
Congrats on your new betta though!


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Thank you. I love his look and his sassyness.


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## Blue&Arlo (Feb 25, 2021)

Dania said:


> View attachment 1027523
> I think I got it.


We rarely get rosetails where I am so I don’t have experience with them but I would say delta
When he’s settled and starts flaring if you snap a pic of it you can tell for sure by the angle  
Super Deltas span out just shy of 180 
Halfmoons span out 180 
Deltas span out less than super deltas


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

Very cute fish! I wish you and him all the best.
To exactly tell his tail form he needs to flare - so if you see him one time, flaring his gills and beard and fins, you can see to what degree the tail fin (caudal) will stretch:

If it‘s almost 180 he would be called a Super Delta.
If it‘s closer to 120 he is a Delta.


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Cool thanks. I'd have to ask you all for sure. My depth perception and are related visual abilities are poor.


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

He is beautiful! May your tank and fish bring you much joy 🎉


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Thank you


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Little goofball


----------



## sylo (Sep 20, 2020)

He's very beautiful and shows off so spectacularly! 

Careful with that java fern planted in the substrate. It looks kinda deep. Make sure only the roots themselves are buried and not the rhizome or else it will rot. It might be safer to tie it to your bridge ornament or a rock.


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Ok. I do that when I replant some of the others. Technically I haven't bought any floating plants. I just can't get them to stay planted.


----------



## sylo (Sep 20, 2020)

I too have problems keeping stem plants in the substrate. You can get lead strips to anchor them if they keep floating up. Is that wisteria I see? It's recommended that you start wisteria out floating anyway until it forms roots and then it will be easier to plant. You can also use the lead strips to keep it down once you plant it.









Amazon.com : Plant Anchors / Weights 25 pk Strip Lead Ribbon Live Plants Awesome Aquatic Weight Anchor : Patio, Lawn & Garden


Amazon.com : Plant Anchors / Weights 25 pk Strip Lead Ribbon Live Plants Awesome Aquatic Weight Anchor : Patio, Lawn & Garden



www.amazon.com


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Thanks although I'll have to find something that's not on Amazon. My mom hates them and doesn't want to use them at all. Maybe I could find them somewhere else or something similar. Yes it is Wisteria.


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

HE ATE. First day. I noticed he kept poking at the surface so put in a few of the Fluval bug bites. It took him a minute but he found them and gobbled them down.


----------



## AlphaBettas (May 12, 2020)

Dania said:


> HE ATE. First day. I noticed he kept poking at the surface so put in a few of the Fluval bug bites. It took him a minute but he found them and gobbled them down.


Yay! That's great news! He's so lucky to have you as his owner!

Edited cuz I can't spel


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Yep I only gave him a little bit because I was unsure if it was hunger or curiosity and I don't want to overfeed him.


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

happy you got one!


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Yes and so far he seems really laid back. Fearless and curious but not angry.


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

Dania said:


> Yes and so far he seems really laid back. Fearless and curious but not angry.


good for you! (and him)


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Thanks


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

Dania said:


> Thanks


your welcome! how are you?


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

hay you should check out this: show and tell your tanks!!!


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Doing well. This was the first of three days in a row off.


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Thanks. I still need to get more plants in especially some taller ones to buffer the filter a bit more.


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

A couple more pictures


----------



## AlphaBettas (May 12, 2020)

Such a pretty boy! 😍


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

I think so. I thought it would be a good idea to just add things to this post rather than start a million different threads. Unless it's an emergency of course.


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

I think he’s starting to flare but can’t get a side view.


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Got some more of him flaring. Could you let me know what tail type he is?


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Is this a bubble nest?


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Seems to be his favorite sleep spot.


----------



## Nuttavet (Feb 28, 2021)

He looks like a snow.


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

Dania said:


> Is this a bubble nest?


Indeed! Well done, Helios 👌🏼!


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Yep and now he has a slightly smaller one.


----------



## Katlyn Josephine (Feb 3, 2015)

He is beautiful! enjoy taking care of him


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Thank you. I do. He's a goofball.


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Helios likes the obsidian also.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

To keep stem plants in the substrate you can wrap two or three stems in a lead weight and plant weight an all. They should root on their own. You can also weight them in large bunches. For Crypts, Echinodorus, rooted plants you can use the weights at their base and remove once established.

I did the latter with an Anubias by wrapping the rhizome. When I pulled it up to replant
the roots covered the entire bottom of 2.5 gallon!

Helios is lovely.


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Thankyou. They are weighted except for the bamboo. I think I need to get an overhead light for when I want to do something in the tank because I can barely see when the top's off. Leave it off most of the time and just use it when doing tank stuff. Love the apartment but biggest drawback is no overhead lights or fans


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Helios being curious about my zoom call the other day.


----------



## AlphaBettas (May 12, 2020)

He's so pretty!


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Thank you I think so too.


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

How cute! Love his tank! Fun, fun, fun!


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Thank you


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

Keep us updated!


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Will do


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Still need to switch over but Helios seems to like the onion plant I got to replace the bamboo.














I’ll add more pictures when I get his tank looking better. I also got some duckweed.


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

Dania said:


> Still need to switch over but Helios seems to like the onion plant I got to replace the bamboo.
> View attachment 1029286
> View attachment 1029287
> I’ll add more pictures when I get his tank looking better. I also got some duckweed.


Bettas do love live plants!


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Yes they do


----------



## sylo (Sep 20, 2020)

Your tank is beautiful. Beautiful tank for a beautiful fish! And your plants look so nice and healthy. Looks like a jungle for Helios and I'm sure he loves it.


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Thank you. I do like plants.


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Doesn’t quite blend in with the new substrate.


----------



## Seqathe (Apr 17, 2021)

What a pretty fish and tank!! 😍


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Thankyou. Once I get a lamp over the tank and am able to bury the roots I'll put some pictures in the planted tank thread.


----------



## Nuttavet (Feb 28, 2021)

Nice job in all.


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Picture time


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Just when I was thinking move the driftwood to the new tank because he was ignoring it.


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

Unbelievable !
He lies on his wood as it was a divan. And his fins were a robe.
And says ”nope“.


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Yep. He seems to be a bit shy. Whenever I clean out the tank he swims and hides in the plants. It took him awhile before he got comfortable with the tanks new look.


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

New sleeping spot


----------



## LexFish (Jan 5, 2021)

He is so beautiful, the color is amazing too


----------



## Katlyn Josephine (Feb 3, 2015)

Hello Helios, you are so beautiful


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Thank you. Poor guy is a little traumatized right now because I had to move his tank from one side of the bed to the other.

see the rant thread for why.


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Rainbow by my tank


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

A couple more with Helios


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

To cute not to post


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Helios telling me to go to sleep.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

He is a lovely boy, that's for sure. I love platinum and I particularly love DeT.


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Thank you


----------



## 321269 (May 16, 2021)

Dania said:


> Helios telling me to go to sleep.
> View attachment 1031333


I just love the Platinum eyes, they are so engaging. Helios is great!


----------



## 321269 (May 16, 2021)

Here are some more pics of Ghost, he's really growing up nicely and has a sense of humor too. I can't wait to look up the other Platinums...I'm so addicted to them! Lol


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

He is so pretty


----------



## 321269 (May 16, 2021)

Thank you, found him at Petsmart as a teeny baby. I couldn't believe it, I've never bought fish there! Wasn't even sure was a male. He's about 10 mos old & has always been super healthy. I love the name Helios BTW. Omg he is so cute sleeping!


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Thank you. I got him at a local fish store and if a fish can be called a gentleman then he is. He isn’t one who wants to hand feed but he is always on the side of the tank by my bed


----------



## 321269 (May 16, 2021)

Dania said:


> Thank you. I got him at a local fish store and if a fish can be called a gentleman then he is. He isn’t one who wants to hand feed but he is always on the side of the tank by my bed


That's funny Ghost hangs out beside my bed too!


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

That’s great


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

I just cleaned the tank but should I still get more plants in when I get the Cory cats?


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

I find that Cories like to hang out beneath some kind of structure during the day - be it driftwood or a little slate roof. Little flow and a bit of shelter is what they seem to like when resting.

I would say that this is even more important than more plants - at least to mine.


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

If you've seen my new thread about Kas I have 2 more of the stones with the holes in them, would that work?


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

You could give it a try - one behind the other, for exemple.


----------



## NightStars (Apr 2, 2013)

Nice betta.


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Thank you


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Helios is back in the 10 gallon. Changed the water on all tanks and then moved him. Lights are still out. So far he's by then filter like he normally is while the catfish are doing their normal dart around the tank than settle down. I have today through Monday off so I'll be keeping a close eye on things. Will add pictures when I turn on the light.


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Well they don’t seem to be avoiding or searching each other out.


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Helios does seem to be out and about more. But not in interest in hunting.


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

New king of the castle


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Glad he seems to be doing well with the Cory. Bottom dwellers are good introductions for a Betta as they don't get close to it's "territory."


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Yep. I sometimes wonder if he wasn't lonely since the store I got him from has their bettas in community tanks. Though he might like his new roommates more since they don't try to nip at him. He was in with guppies when I got him. He has gotten more active but still hasn't really flared.


----------

